# How to accurately measure up for inboard dominos?



## Neocleous (21 Jan 2020)

Hi all,

I have two pieces of laminated 18mm MDF making one 36mm piece and I have cut domino slots in the centre of each board, this is a centre self in a book case so I want the added safety of the double stack of domino's, also I'd like to know an accurate way to do this if there is one.

I tried this on a test piece and I was less than 0.5mm off but with a domino if it's not perfect vertically then it's just wrong. I measured 9mm left and right of a centre line and lined up the base plate marking on the side of the domino to the line but I was slightly off which isn't surprising with all the manual alignment.

Am I missing a trick with this?


----------



## Doug71 (22 Jan 2020)

You need to be referencing off the flat base of the domino (not the adjustable fence) for both shelf and sides, really easy to do but hard to explain, will post some pics later if nobody else does. You will find videos of it on YouTube.


----------



## Doug71 (22 Jan 2020)

Here is a video showing the method, you will need your two pieces of shelf cramped together and use two different height settings. The dominos don't have to be centre in shelves, If your mortises are already cut you might need to fill them (with a domino) and re cut them.

Using a domino to install a centre shelf

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hS-ZMjIDU-s


----------



## Neocleous (22 Jan 2020)

I guess he used the 5mm cutter because the base is referenced to 10mm.

I suppose with this method I could just use some 18mm stock as spacers and reference from that as I have a double thickness shelf.


----------

